# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Νεος στο forum

## Andrenalin

θα ειθελα να καλησπερισω ολα τα παιδια του forum,χαρηκα που βρηκα αυτο το site αλλα ταυτοχρονος και στεναχωρηθηκα που και αλλα ατομα ταλαιπωρουνται απο αυτα τα θεματα.Βεβαια οτι δεν μας σκοτωνει μας κανει πιο δυνατους.Η ιστορια μου ειναι η εξης απο τα μικρος ειχα προβλημα οταν εβλεπα πολλα ατομα σχολειο κλπ,και γενικα μια μορφη ηπιας καταθλιψης.Τα τελευταια χρονια της ζωης μου ηταν ιδιαιτερα δυσαρεστα,εχασα εναν ανθρωπο μου,οικονομικες αναγκες φασαριες στο σπιτι.Αυτην την στιγμη εχω μια προταση να ξεκινησω σε μια δουλεια και εχω φρικαρει απο το αγχος.Αυτο εχει να κανει και με το τελευταιο επεισοδιο που ειχε συμβει στην προηγουμενη μου δουλεια,που τσακωθηκα με εναν παλιο και απο τοτε με σκισανε για ενα χρονο σερι,κοροιδιες πιεση και ολα τα συναφη.Στο τελος εχασα τον υπνο μου 2 μερες αυπνος,κατερευσα εχασα και την δουλεια που δεν αξιζε στην τελικη και τελικα πηγα στον ψυχιατρο για να ακολουθησω καποια αγωγη.Η αγωγη ηταν memomax για την καταθλιψη και centrac για της φοβιες και το αγχος.Στο σπιτι δεν υπαρχει βοηθεια οποτε οπως και να εχει πρεπει να κατσω στην δουλεια ανεξαρτητα τις συνθηκες που θα συναντησω.Ειμαι η μονη πηγη εισοδηματος οποτε αν τα κανω μανταρα εγω θα εχει προβλημα και η μανα μου που τις δινω εγω λεφτα.Δεν εχει δουλεψει ποτε της.Περνω μισο centrac το βραδυ και μισο το πρωι μαζι με fish oil κλπ,παω γυμναστηριο αλλα και παλι το μυαλο μου τρεχει και νιωθω αυτην την θολουρα.

----------


## Αδύναμη δύναμη

> θα ειθελα να καλησπερισω ολα τα παιδια του forum,χαρηκα που βρηκα αυτο το site αλλα ταυτοχρονος και στεναχωρηθηκα που και αλλα ατομα ταλαιπωρουνται απο αυτα τα θεματα.Βεβαια οτι δεν μας σκοτωνει μας κανει πιο δυνατους.Η ιστορια μου ειναι η εξης απο τα μικρος ειχα προβλημα οταν εβλεπα πολλα ατομα σχολειο κλπ,και γενικα μια μορφη ηπιας καταθλιψης.Τα τελευταια χρονια της ζωης μου ηταν ιδιαιτερα δυσαρεστα,εχασα εναν ανθρωπο μου,οικονομικες αναγκες φασαριες στο σπιτι.Αυτην την στιγμη εχω μια προταση να ξεκινησω σε μια δουλεια και εχω φρικαρει απο το αγχος.Αυτο εχει να κανει και με το τελευταιο επεισοδιο που ειχε συμβει στην προηγουμενη μου δουλεια,που τσακωθηκα με εναν παλιο και απο τοτε με σκισανε για ενα χρονο σερι,κοροιδιες πιεση και ολα τα συναφη.Στο τελος εχασα τον υπνο μου 2 μερες αυπνος,κατερευσα εχασα και την δουλεια που δεν αξιζε στην τελικη και τελικα πηγα στον ψυχιατρο για να ακολουθησω καποια αγωγη.Η αγωγη ηταν memomax για την καταθλιψη και centrac για της φοβιες και το αγχος.Στο σπιτι δεν υπαρχει βοηθεια οποτε οπως και να εχει πρεπει να κατσω στην δουλεια ανεξαρτητα τις συνθηκες που θα συναντησω.Ειμαι η μονη πηγη εισοδηματος οποτε αν τα κανω μανταρα εγω θα εχει προβλημα και η μανα μου που τις δινω εγω λεφτα.Δεν εχει δουλεψει ποτε της.Περνω μισο centrac το βραδυ και μισο το πρωι μαζι με fish oil κλπ,παω γυμναστηριο αλλα και παλι το μυαλο μου τρεχει και νιωθω αυτην την θολουρα.


Όλοι λίγο πολύ....σε τρομάζει τον ότι είσαι η μόνη πηγή εισοδήματος στο σπίτι κ σε αγχωνει.ηρεμησε χαλάρωσε κάνε ψυχοθεραπείες μπορείς κ δωρεάν σε ένα κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας κ να σκέφτεσαι ότι κ αν γίνει so what?!δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα από όλο.αυτο το άγχος

----------

